# diy arrow rest



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

any ideas? i want something to shoot aluminum, carbons, and bowfishing arrows...


----------



## zac82 (Sep 28, 2008)

my buddy made a cool drop away out of a pice of pvc cut in half


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*PVC drop away*

PLEASE get us some pictures of his rest, intersted to see his concept.
I actually saw one (PVC rest) some time ago that that held the arrow centered at full draw and spun during the shot for perfect clearence. The guy was selling them at one point, not sure what the name was though.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

i too would like to see that, that would be sweet


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

any1? any ideas


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanna see the homemade drop away please someone post pics


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

I would like to see the pic of the cut in half pvc drop away also


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## zac82 (Sep 28, 2008)

i will try to get pics tomorrow, took the prongs off of a prong rest, cut and shaped the PVC sprayed it with a couple coats of rubber coating, attatched it to the bar from the prong rest, tied on a string and wala. he left just a little over half so it is almost full containment, cock vane down he gets exelent clearance, he put a small grove in the front of the PVC wherethe arrow sitts so that it is in the same spot every time. sorry my description is not the greatest, i tried.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

post them pics


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

:angry:NEED PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

Please


----------



## zac82 (Sep 28, 2008)

i will take pics next time i am in his shop


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

this looks sweet! any other ideas?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

What looks sweet? I don't see any pics.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

x2,


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

er i meant sounds sweet!


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I took an old TM hunter rest and took it apart and turned the spring around and added a cord and made a drop away that worked great used it for 2 years with zero issues.


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

*pics please!!!!!*


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

lets see those pcs


----------

